# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  برنامه کتابخانه

## nima_8m

من یه برامه کتابخونه دارم و میخام اونو ارتقا بدم با کمک شما با نام شما برنامه رو دانلود کنید ارتقا بدید اسم مبارتو و ت رباره اضافه کید سپس اگه زحمتی نیست اپ کنید وسه بقه دوستان نظر بدید راجع به این ایده این موضوع میتونه واسه بقیه برنامههای شما تکرار بشه

----------


## mojtaba1363

سلام 
دوست عزيز من هم مشغول به نوشتن يك برنامه كتابخانه هستم اگر مايل باشد با هم تباددل اطلاعات داشته باشيم .
من از همكاري با شما خوشحال ميشم  اگر دوست داشتيد Emailخودتون رو بديد برنامه رو براتون بفرستم 
Email من : mojtabaid_85@yahoo.com

----------


## mojtaba1363

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز

من سورس برنامه رو میزارم امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره اگه تا الان این کارو نکردم روی حساب 
حسادت نزارید فراموش کرده بودم 
حضرت علی (ع): هر چیزی را زکاتی است و زکات علم در یاد دادن آن است
خوشحال میشم تگه تغییری تو رنامه ایجاد کردید برمامه رو بزارید تا همه بتونن ازش استفاده کنن
یا علی

----------


## farzad_vb62

آقا مجتبي ممنون از سورس مفيدتون.
ولي فقط لطف کنين dll هايي هم که تو پروژه استفاده کردين براي دانلود بزارين.
با تشکر.

----------


## ahmadsystemco

سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان
یک خواهش برادرانه !!!
من برنامه شما را دانلود کردم. متاسفانه اصلا خوشم نیامد. :افسرده: 
نه به خاطر خود برنامه به خاطر اسم پروژه (WindowsApplicatin 1)
مگر شما به کارتان علاقه ندارید. پس چرا یک نام خوب برای آن نمیگذارید.
( حتما می گویید چون پروژه Open Source است نامی برایش نگذاشته اید ؟ )
چرا توضیحاتی در رابطه با خود برنامه ننوشته اید.

مثلا این پست من را ببینید:
بحث و گفتگو در رابطه با سورس ديكشنري و لايتنر باكس Dictionary & Leitner Box

(برای دانلود بهتر است به پست 25 در صفحه 3 بروید)

اگر همانند این پست توضیحاتی هم می گذاشتید بهتر بود.

ولی به هر حال پروژه خوبی است لطفا برای زیبایی کار مستندات آن را نیز فراهم کنید.
ولی دوست عزیز mojtaba1363 از یا علی گفتنتان خیلی خوشم آمد امیدوارم به جاهای خوبی برسید  :قلب: 



> حضرت علی (ع): هر چیزی را زکاتی است و زکات علم در یاد دادن آن است
> خوشحال میشم تگه تغییری تو رنامه ایجاد کردید برمامه رو بزارید تا همه بتونن ازش استفاده کنن
> یا علی


 
Thanks

----------


## mojtaba1363

> سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان
> یک خواهش برادرانه !!!
> من برنامه شما را دانلود کردم. متاسفانه اصلا خوشم نیامد.
> نه به خاطر خود برنامه به خاطر اسم پروژه (WindowsApplicatin 1)
> مگر شما به کارتان علاقه ندارید. پس چرا یک نام خوب برای آن نمیگذارید.
> ( حتما می گویید چون پروژه Open Source است نامی برایش نگذاشته اید ؟ )
> چرا توضیحاتی در رابطه با خود برنامه ننوشته اید.
> 
> مثلا این پست من را ببینید:
> ...


با سلام
دوست گلم ممنون از راهنمایی خوبت چشم از این به بعد رعایت می کنم متاسفانه من عادت دارم اسمی برای پروژه هام انتخاب نمی کنم و این خیلی وقتها باعث دردسر خودم هم شده .
در مورد توضیحات برنامه هم چشم در اولین فرصت تهیه می کنم

دوست عزیزم من در زندگی هرچه دارم مدیون مولا امیر المومنین و خانم حضرت زهرا هستم امیدوارم همیشه در ذیل عنایات این بزرگواران باشیم

بازهم از توصیه های مفیدت ممنونم

یا علی

----------


## saeedsam7

سلام
لطفاً dll ها رو هم upload کن .
ممنون :قلب:

----------


## mojtaba1363

سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز

ضمن عرض تبرریک فرا رسیدن ماه مهمانی خدا و آروزی قبولی طاعات من 3 تا از dll ها رو فرستادم حجم یک از اونها زیاد بود و نمیشه در سایت Up کنی 
Email خودت رو بفرست تا برات Send کنم


AnalogClockLib.zip

JalaliCalendar.zip

Persia.zip

یا علی

----------


## Armin060

اگر ميشه تو يه جایی اپلود كنيد و لينكش رو بديد. اگر هم نميشه Armin_Room@Yahoo.Com

----------


## mehran5

dll شمسی رو هم بزارید ممنون میشم.

----------


## masoud_z_65

masoud_z_65@yahoo.com
لطفا اگه میشه برا من هم بفرستید من که خسته شدم!!!! اصلا نمیتونم دانلود کنم ضمیمه هارو!!!!

----------


## nima_9m

سلام به دوستان عزیز من با کاربر nima_8m پیشنهاد برنامه کتابخونه رو دادم که متاسفانه نمیدونم چرا حساب کاربریم پاک شد و غیر قابل دسترس مدیران سایت هم جوابی ندادند به هر حال بعد مدت زیادی پروژ کتابخانه که با یکی دیگه از دوستان ارتقا دادیم خدمتتون ارائه میکنم امیدوارم من و از نظرات و ارتقای این برنامه کوچک بی نصیب نذارید ممنون موفق باشید اگه دوست داشتید ایمیلم و گذاشتم pool1360@yahoo.com

----------


## aaa1983

پس پسوردش كو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nima_9m

فعال به پس نیاز نداره جهت ارتقاش تلاش کنید

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

این برنامه هم،سال پیش برای یکی از دوستان در مدت کوتاهی نوشته شده است و می تواند به عنوان base ساده در نظر گرفته شده است.

----------


## Eng.M.Tahmasebi

> سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز
> 
> ضمن عرض تبرریک فرا رسیدن ماه مهمانی خدا و آروزی قبولی طاعات من 3 تا از dll ها رو فرستادم حجم یک از اونها زیاد بود و نمیشه در سایت Up کنی 
> Email خودت رو بفرست تا برات Send کنم
> 
> 
> AnalogClockLib.zip
> 
> JalaliCalendar.zip
> ...


اگر میشه تو یه جایی اپلود کنید و لینکش رو بدید. اگر هم نمیشه Eng.M.Tahmasebi@GMail.Com

----------


## tootfarangi7

سلام منم dll هاشو میخوام.


saadate68@gmail.com
ممنون میشم.

----------


## bluexp

دوستان بهتر نیست قبل از اینکه شروع به نوشتن یه پروژه بکنید یه سرچی بکنید ببینید آیا پروژه مشابه وجود داره یا نه؟ من الان از نرم افزار ebooklibrary استفاده می کنم که در نوع خودش بی نظیره. این برنامه با زبان C#‎ نوشته شده. آدرس وب سایتش اینه:http://sourceforge.net/projects/ebooklibrary/  اگه واقعا برنامه نویس هستید کمک کنید این برنامه را ارتقا بدید. اینجور که از این پست برداشت کردم همه دنبال کامپوننت تقویم شمسی می گردند!!!!

----------


## milad2011

لطفا dll ها رو میل کنید،ممنون
programing2011@yahoo.com

----------


## كريممحمودی

سلام بر دوستان عزیز 
اگر ممکن است راجب اکسس مطالبی داشته باشید بگذارید ممنون میشم

----------


## serpent

> سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز
> 
> ضمن عرض تبرریک فرا رسیدن ماه مهمانی خدا و آروزی قبولی طاعات من 3 تا از dll ها رو فرستادم حجم یک از اونها زیاد بود و نمیشه در سایت Up کنی 
> Email خودت رو بفرست تا برات Send کنم
> 
> 
> AnalogClockLib.zip
> 
> JalaliCalendar.zip
> ...


با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز
لطف می کنید تابع shamsi.dll رو به ایمیلم بفرستید.
ممنون
sa1366@gmail.com

----------


## hoda mohammadi

سلام.ممنون از پرو‍ژتون.
منم فايل هاي dll مربوط به DevComponents.DotNetBar2.dll و Shamsi.dll را مي خواهم .لطفا به hoda.mohammadi66@gmail.com ارسال كنيد.
با تشكر

راستي back up  ديتا بيسش لازم نيست؟ يعني اجرا مي شه؟

----------


## persian_bigboy

خیلی خوشحالم که داره تو ایران داره کد باز جا افتاده و بچه ها دارن روش کار میکنن . موفق باشید .

----------


## adele60

سلام میشه dll را برای منم ایمیل کنید.
ad.fahami@gmail.com

----------


## msn2msn

سلام منم dllرو ميخوام. ممنون.
m2.mazraeh@gmail.com

----------


## حسن مهدی پور

سلام
میخواستم اگر میشه برنامه کتابخانه همراه با dll رو برام ایمیل کنید
ایمیل من:jasmin65000@yahoo.com
علی نگه دارت باشه

----------


## حسن مهدی پور

> خیلی خوشحالم که داره تو ایران داره کد باز جا افتاده و بچه ها دارن روش کار میکنن . موفق باشید .


 سلام
خوبید شما
میخواستم بگم من برنامه نویس نیستم یه دانشجوی معمولی هستم برای پروژه کتابخانه نیاز به یه برنامه کتابخانه الکترونیک همراه با سورس وdll و پایگاه داده شما نمیتونید به من کمک کنید 
میخواستم بگم اگر شما برنامه رو دارید در اختیار بزارید

----------


## mir_MT

سلام به دوستان من یک فایل open source ازاین سایت گرفتم ولی پسورد داره والان هم توی تاپیک نیستش عنوان فایل هم این بود البته چند تیکه ای بودش library.part0.rar کسی می تونه کمکم کنه؟؟؟؟

----------


## aliik2

لطفا dll ها رو به میل من هم بفرستید.ممنونali.mirnezami@yahoo.com

----------


## Program.net

سلام 

خسته نباشید.
منم در حال طراحی نرم افزار کتابخانه هستم ولی با asp.net توی طراحی تیبل هاش به مشکل برخوردم 
میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید .
من 2 تیبل book kind و book  دارم . 2 تا  تیبل هم واسه عضویت کاربر هام دارم و میخام یک حساب  بدهکاری واسه هر عضو داشته باشم و هم چنین امکان سفارش online  کتاب .
2 تا جدول هم واسه سفار گیری طراحی کردم. (سورسشو میفرستم حتما) ولی واسه تحویل کتاب نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم همچنین واسه حساب بده کاری برای تاخیر در بازگشت

----------


## may$i2121

سلام ميشه راجه به امانت دادن كتاب كمكم كنيد ؟

برنامه نصفه بيشترشو نوشتم برنامه امانت دادن كتاب رو موندم چي بنويسم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اگه ميشه يه نمونه هم بزاريد

خواهشششششششششششششش مي كنم

----------


## mhmdda

دوست عزیز من فایل دیتابیس پروژه رو نتونستم پیدا کنم!میشه فایلشو بذارید؟

----------


## mhmdda

لطفا برای من هم فایل های dll رو بفرستید
moh.daneshvar@gmail.com

----------


## 122333

لطفاً فایل dll رو برای من هم بفرستید(shamsi)
forghan000@gmail.com

----------


## samantanha

age mishe vase me ham send konid tnc { saman.2356@yahoo.com

----------


## vahidsus

با سلام وعرض ادبٰ لطفاdll هارو برای من هم بفرستید.
                                                                                     باتشکر<دمتون گرم>
vahid.sus981@yahoo.com

----------


## hrs192

سلام دوستان عزیز 
چرا اکثر تاپیک ها در خواب فرو رفته
.
راستش من تو فکر یه نرم افزار کتاب خونه هستم نه مدیریته کتابخونه ... منظورم یه نرم افزاره برای مطالعه کتاب و جستجو توی اونا ..! با حدود 700 800 جلد کتاب
درست آمدم اینجا دیگه ؟ 
 :لبخند: 
ولی تو این تاپیک این نبود .. راستش مهم برام سرچ کامل و حجم و سرعتش هست ولی اصلا نمودونم پروژم چطوری شروع کنم!
اگر کسی پروژه ای این جوری داشته کمک کنه .  راه دوری نمیره !

----------


## پدرام لولایی

من یک کتابخانه تحت وب دارم! اگر می خواید براتون بفرستم؟

----------


## hrs192

لطف میکنین دوست عزیز
یه توضیحی هم راجب کاربرد دقیق نرم افزار هم بدین

----------


## 13Nima

جذابيت هاى جديدى كه به اين سبد اضافه مى شود:
تقريبا تمامى افراد دنيا مى خواهند موفق شوند اما موفقيت واقعى احتياج به ٣ اهرم مهم دارد كه پول ، تخصص و اهرم انسانى هستند.
اما اگر فقط يكى از اين ٣ مورد براى همه مردم واقعا در دسترس باشد آن چيزى نيست به جز اهرم انسانى يا شبكه انسانى زيرا درصد بالايى از مردم نه به منابع مالى فراوان دسترسى دارند و نه تخصصى كه افراد زيادى آن را نداشته باشند .


نظر شخصى من اين است كه بزرگترين جذابيتى كه ميتوان در استفاده از شبكه سازى  يافت عدم گرفتارى در معامله * پول در برابر زمان * است . اجازه دهيد اين معامله را برايتان بيشتر باز كنم .پول در برابر زمان يعنى هر مقدار ساعتى كه فعاليت انجام دهيد دقيقا همان مقدار دستمزد خواهيد داشت ، وارن بافت يكى از ثروتمند ترين مردم جهان مى گويد اگر شغلى پيدا نكنيد كه در خواب هم پول دربياوريد مجبوريد تا انتهاى عمر خود كار كنيد و اين يك اصل مهم در استفاده از شبكه انسانى مى باشد كه ميتواند در نهايت شما را به امنيت مالى واقعى برساند.


يكى ديگر جذابيت هاى جديد در شبكه سازى  اين است كه شما با استفاده از سيستم هاى جديدى كه به وجود آمده و يا استراتژى هاى بسيار موثر تر از گذشته مى توانيد با افرادى كه دقيقا همانند خود شما مى خواهند و يا حتى مى توانند هفته اى ١٥ الى ٢٠ ساعت كار كنند همراه شويد . اين وقتى  است كه شما قدرت شبكه را درك خواهيد كرد زيرا زمانى خواهد رسيد كه شما در حرفه خود بازنشست خواهيد شد اما به جاى كاهش حداقل ٥٠٪؜ حقوق يا درآمد خود به احتمال بسيار زياد افزايش درآمد خواهيد داشت و قطعا از افراد ثروتمند جامعه خواهيد بود .


 تمامى اين اتفاقات تنها با يك قانون ساده اتفاق خواهد افتاد و آن چيزى نيست جز * قانون تكثير * . قانون تكثير به معناى  تعليم و پرورش ارتشى داوطلب خواهان موفقيت كه شما به وسيله رهبرى درست ، آن هم به سبك جديد يعنى آموزش * چگونه فكر كردن * به جاى * به چه چيز فكر كردن * با كمك آموزش عملى مى توانيد به آن دست يابيد ، اين دقيقا مانند اين است كه شما نويسنده يه كتاب هستيد و هر بارى كه از روى اين كتاب تكثير شود و  به فروش برسد شما هم يك سهم از آن خواهيد داشت .


يكى ديگر از جذابيت هاى شبكه سازى اين است كه در طول مسير اين جذابيت جديد براى شما نمايان مى شود او شما در ابتدا با سرمايه اوليه ناچيز نسبت به كسب و كار هاى سنتى شروع خواهيد كرد اما هنگامى كه به سطحى از موفقيت برسيد اين موضوع واقعا برايتان جذاب خواهد بود. اين كه ببينيد با كمترين سرمايه توانسته ايد با تلاش خود و پشتكار به اندازه يك تاجر درآمد رو به افزايش داشته باشيد و از سوى ديگر  ، اين حقيقت هم وجود دارد كه شما كنترل اين تجارت را در دست داريد در حالى كه در اكثر كارهاى سنتى اين حرفه و كار شماست كه كنترل شما را در همه چيز در دست مى گيرد.


در اين مسير شما فقط با قدرت بخشيدن به ديگران مى توانيد خودتان به موفقيت برسيد ، يعنى اين كه بايد هرآنچه آموخته ايد را در اختيار ديگران يا همان ارتش داوطلب قرار دهيد و اين قطعا موضوعى جذاب و بسيار لذت بخش خواهد بود . اما هنگامى كه روى ريل موفقيت با استفاده از قدرت شبكه سازى هستيد اين جذابيت ها را بيشتر درك خواهيد كرد و متوجه مى شويد كه واقعا كار مى كنند.


 فقط تصميم بگيريد و عمل كنيد ، مطمئناً به نتايج بزرگى خواهيد رسيد ولى ابتدا بايد خودتان را متعهد كنيد كه از بردگى دنياى مدرن كه براى شما فيش حقوقى ماهانه فراهم مى كند رها شويد . شما بايد خالق سرنوشت خود باشيد.


حال اگر بخواهم ٢ اصل مهم در ساختن اين شبكه را برايتان بگويم اين است كه اول خودتان را از معامله پول در برابر زمان رهايى دهيد و دوم اين كه هر روز صبح در آينه نگاه كنيد و ايمان داشته باشيد كه در حال صحبت با رئيستان هستيد .

----------

